# HMPK Spawn Log



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been conditioning this pair for a few weeks, and I just put them in the spawn tank today! Hoping to release the female sometime this week, guess we will just have to see how it all turns out! The male is Dragon, and the female is Pepsi. I got them from junglist, so the babies should turn out good.


----------



## BettaFx (Oct 15, 2012)

very nice colour! =] though the offsprings will show some super delta tails more than HM i would say pick the ones with the best 180 spread close to a D very nice and remember next time picking a female with better spread


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

These pics are a few months old, they have better spread now. But thanks for the advice!


----------

